# Are hamburgers good for you?



## Foodio (Jun 19, 2001)

Hi everyone, 

I eat sirloin hamburgers on whole-wheat buns regularly, but I???m confused on whether they???re good for you or not? 

Are hamburgers or sirloin hamburgers good for you?
Where can I find information on this? 
If anyone has any input I???d really appreciate it. 

================= 

Also, is there any websites that describe in detail what foods are good and bad for you? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jun 19, 2001)

First of all - WELCOME!

I think too much of anything isn't good for you... but beef is an excellent source of protein and iron.  As long as it's lean or extra lean, I don't see a problem with it!

mmmmmm  I love a good burger from CHILIS.


----------



## Foodio (Jun 19, 2001)

Hey,
Thanks for the welcome!

Well, yeah these hamburgers are low in fat because they???re sirloine (as least that???s what I was told).

But I always thought that hamburger meat was poor for you. *Can it make you fat*?

Thanks


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jun 19, 2001)

I don't think so - not by itself anyway.... to burn fat you have to burn more calories than you take in - if you eat A LOT then yes, I guess it can make you fat.

does that help?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2001)

I love hamburgers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





However, I only eat 93% lean burgers. Will they make you fat? No, as I said in another post, no one food makes you fat. Excess calories make you gain fat. 

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Foodio (Jun 19, 2001)

Hi,

Yeah, it helps! I???m happy I found this forum, I???ve been looking for something like this periodically over the last few days.

Is hamburger the type of food you should have prior to exercise? 

Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2001)

I don't eat anything prior to working out. I try and work-out about 2 hours after a meal, then eat again immediately after my work-out.

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Foodio (Jun 19, 2001)

Hi,

Why don???t you eat prior to working out?

If you work out right after you eat will the food you just ate get burned off?

Or do you wait a few hours before working out in order to let your last meal settle, so it???s easier to burn?

Why do you eat *immediately* after your workout?

Thanks


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jun 19, 2001)

I know I don't eat before a workout for several reasons - first, some people say that you'll burn more if you work out first thing in the am before you eat anything (although I do drink about 4-6oz of water).  Second, I work out at 5:30am and it's too early for me to eat.

Protein repairs muscle tissue which is broken down during weight lifting.  I've read that the first half hour after you finish your workout is the most important time to get that protein to your muscles.  I have to wait until after I shower which is about an hour - but what can you do?!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 19, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Foodio:*
> Hi,
> 
> Why don???t you eat prior to working out?
> ...


<FONT COLOR="Blue">Hope I helped a little</FONT c>



------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2001)

thanks Scotty! well put. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------

